# [V]erkaufe Eye of the Beholder 3 - Assault on Myth Drannor



## Crysisheld (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich von meinem geliebten Rollenspiel Eye of the Beholder 3 - Assault on Myth Drannor trennen. Ich verkaufe das Spiel in der original Big Box, mit Handbuch und den original 3,5 Zoll Disketten. Nach über 20 Jahren hat die Packung natürlich Lagerspuren an den Ecken, auch wenn Sie bei mir seit 1994 - da hab ich das Spiel bekommen im Schrank stand/lag. Es ist die deutsche Version. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse könnt Ihr mir gerne eine PN schreiben. 

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß


----------



## Kaisan (9. Juli 2013)

Was würdest Du Dir denn preislich inklusive Versand vorstellen? Bei einem guten Preis würde ich das Teil kaufen ...


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Juli 2013)

Mach mir nen Vorschlag und ich melde mich drauf. Was wäre es dir wert?


----------

